# Red Devil Questions



## albino13 (May 14, 2015)

I've been reading up on RDs for days but still have 2 unanswered questions. I've grown out Oscars in the past and would like to know if RDs produce as much waste as Os when they eat (food spat out through mouth and gills) and do they leave as much feces behind as Oscars ?

The other question regards long term compatibility with large Royal plecos (panaques). I currently have four 8-9" Royals in a 175G bowfront and two Ehiem Pro cannisters, 2250/2262. I never let the nitates rise over 20ppm and for now I average two 30% water changes a week.

I am planning to pick up 12 baby Red Devils to grow out eventually keeping just one (monster I hope) and would like to know what the chances are of minimal drama long term ?

PS. I realize this will be multi year commitment.


----------



## thiswasgone (May 5, 2015)

Really all large cichlids will produce large amounts of waste, Oscar just tend to be messier than most. What you really should be worried about is the compatibility of your RDs and Royal plecos. If you were getting just 1 RD everything would be fine, but unlike Africans, new world cichlids don't spread out aggression well. About 4-5in mark is when you will see the pairings happen and then the blood baths. Usually a RD would be okay with plecos, but when any cichlid pairs off and starts breeding the pair gets really defensive and aggressive. My advice would be get 12 fingerlings from a reputable seller, sell off 6 when they get to the 4-5in mark, then watch for the one with the best color, behavior, or whatever you are looking for.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

12 seems a bit excessive to start with, even if only planning to keep one...you have to think about trying to find homes for all these guys later. Most people are not equipped for such large, aggressive fish so could be very difficult trying to find homes for them all. I'd say pick up 6, max, and grow them out.

And yes...all large cichlids are going to produce a decent amount of waste. But no, not as bad as Oscars. With regards to food waste though (I'm assuming you're feeding pellets) - choose a smaller size pellet. If they're large and they have to chew the pellet, there will be a lot more waste. Smaller pellets = less waste.


----------



## albino13 (May 14, 2015)

Thanks for your inputs thiswasgone and Sinister-Kisses. Re-homing RDs is not a concern, there are several lfs that can take them off my hands for store credits.

My goal is to end up with a deep bodied male with a huge hump with good red or red and white colour. Sounds like I will have to start pulling out the females as soon as vent ID permits, then pull the males soon as the drama gets serious.

Another thought I had was contacting Jeff Rapps to see if he could guarantee a pure breed RD that would grow into the
specimen that I'm interested in ?

Good tip with the smaller pellets Sinister, in the meantime my closest lfs is expecting some baby RDs in a week or two and I can hardly wait. Will update soon as there's any news and thanks again guys !


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

If you want a deeper-bodied fish, and will be purchasing from Jeff Rapps, go with Midas over Devils. If you pick them up from local stores, they'll likely be a hybrid of both species so how they develop will be more variable and depends on their genetics. Some will turn out physically more RD-like, others more Midas-like.


----------



## albino13 (May 14, 2015)

Been all over Jeff's site, beautiful fish but cost prohibitive for me, back to plan A, waiting for RDs to come in at my lfs.

Thanks for pointing out the Midas deeper body Sinister, I still have a lot to learn and plan to read up a lot this long weekend.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

No problem. I love both species, my favourite actually - have kept about a dozen of them over the last 20 years. But the Midas are my choice of the two, I prefer the deep body/bulkier look of them as well. I currently have two males and a female in my tanks.


----------



## albino13 (May 14, 2015)

Unfortunately I'm down to one tank these days due to ongoing back issues, otherwise I'd love to go for one Midas and one Red Devil in separate tanks. As it stands I can hardly wait for my lfs to receive it's shipment of baby RDs or mutts as some of you refer to them (cute). I'm new, hope that term isn't offensive, if so my apologies.

Providing I can stay on top of water quality, and provide multiple territories (clay flower pots), how long or to what size could I keep a group of 8 RDs together in a 175g before the blood bath starts ?

Since the colors morph so often as they grow out I'm hoping to keep a larger group together as long as possible so as to accurately pick my favorite color with out having it change on me later.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

I really couldn't say, because I've never had that many together. I've always purchased them and kept them solo, with the exception of one or two pairs. It will also really depend on the individual temperament of the fish. At least until they've taken on their permanent colour though I would think. 4-5" or so? But again, just a guess. No one is going to be able to give you a definite answer - you'll just have to keep an eye on them and deal with it when it happens.


----------



## albino13 (May 14, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response S-K. Guess I'll find out soon enough, glad I found this site.


----------



## ryanmd1 (Aug 31, 2015)

My first forum and not sure how to use it but here I go. Question for anyone that can help. Just got two red devils. They within a month have had a batch of fry. Need help. Have them separated from parents in the same tank though. They currently y are in a 20g octagon but getting ready to get them into a 75. I think there is about 20-30 fry and not sure what to do for them. I got them first bites and into a floating area of there own in same tank. Any suggestions? [email protected]


----------

